# LRB HScroll Web gallery



## Sean McCormack (Jul 29, 2008)

My website in a gallery in now launched at http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'7/lrb-hscroll-web-for-lightroom-2'.html

Stemming from the original Hscroll gallery that I published on Lightroom-Blog, I sat down and pondered about how one would go about the creation of an entire website from within Lightroom. In truth it’s not easy to do, but with a simple amount of preplanning and a fixed number of images per gallery, I’ve implemented a way to do it. Obviously this is a version 1.' gallery, and I’ve already started to consider how to improve it further, but as Lightroom 2 has just been released, it’s time to get this out there. (Just to clarify I mean this is version 1 of this gallery, but it's for Lightroom 2 as it uses new features only available in LIghtroom 2-if there is enough interest, I could remove these and rewrite the photoSizes code).
Obviously doing this takes time, so if you find this useful, please use the Donate button on Lightroom-Blog.com. Being on the net and using bandwidth isn’t free, so anything that comes back will help offset this cost!

HSW needs some basic preparation. First decide the number of images you want in a gallery to show your work. In portfolio terms 2' is huge, so it makes a good number to start with. Set the Images per Gallery slider in Appearance to 2'. Next decide on the number of galleries and use the tick boxes to select that number. If you select 6 with 2' imags each, you then need 12' images in a collection to create the website. Use the collection to sort the images into the order you want them in on the website. Remember to work each set in the Images per gallery number. 

Use the Site info section to name the galleries, and set the text on each page. You can also change the names that appear in the menu itself. I recommend leaving the .html files as is, unless you want to specifically rename them yourself. 
HSW assumes you will use a minimum of 3 galleries. If you use less it will break currently (due to the way images are assigned to the Home, About and Contact pages). I'm considering a random script that will show a random photo on the home, about and contact pages.
This is also the first time I've created a basic Readme, so go easy on me.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots of people seem to be commenting on the Install page, rather than the main page. It would be better here!


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice work, Sean. Glad see you've finally hit 1.' with this.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Matt,
Safe traveling!
Sean


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks really good Sean, nice job!


----------



## neelin (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice Sean!

Is there a reason/remedy for how far right the pages register on the Home/About/Contact/ pages?  It pushes the photo off the right of the screen while leaving black(white) space on the left side of the screen.

as on my site:   neelin.ca/rcw

thanks, Robert


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

It's not doing that here looking at the gallery. You have deleted the LRB logo file though, but the link and missing image symbol are still there.. Is that what you mean?

It was set to have the split in the middle of the page with text to the left and the image to the right. Large images on small screens will cause the image to drop below the text.. There's no real solution to that, except to fix height, which has to be tied to image height and isn't consistent from page to page.

I'll have a new, far more customisable version, of this out later this week... It's called LRB Portfolio.


----------



## stasber (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I know what Robert's referring to, and encountered the same thing - then maximized the browser on my widescreen display and problem 'disappeared', so I think it's to do with how the objects justify on the browser screen.

Looking forward to seeing the LRB Portfolio though I've not even had a chance yet to set up my LRB Scroll!! Hopefully later next week.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

It's like scroll, but in a full website form with way more options


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

Stas,  can you post a screen cap of the issue?


----------



## neelin (Aug 28, 2008)

Sean McCormack;2'79' said:
			
		

> It's not doing that here looking at the gallery. You have deleted the LRB logo file though, but the link and missing image symbol are still there.. Is that what you mean?



sorry about the LRB logo, I just diagnosed that as Windows Explorer internal zip did not bring over the \resources directory to the Webgallerys area.  I did this with an unzip program & the bottom "grad"? appears now too.  As you see below in the attached jpg there is room on the input form to move much further left. 

I had chalked this up to the error message I got  content/logo.png  not found, but I still get the error message but the website appears okay? [I've got "Id Plate" unchecked & "Move ID plate" set to ' px, fyi.]

Okay, I understand now that you physically split this middle-ish and will work around by finding a different aspect photo that fits on these pages.

Tried in WindowsXP on Opera, Firefox, IExplorer.




> I'll have a new, far more customisable version, of this out later this week... It's called LRB Portfolio.



looking forward to breaking it 

Robert


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 28, 2008)

The top grad shows when you add the Identity plate.

Good old IE... Standards compliant as never..


----------



## stasber (Aug 28, 2008)

Sean if I get a moment at home before I fly out then I will otherwise it'll be when I'm back next week. Did a bit of cleaning on my domain so would have to preview in browser  or load up a new test gallery.


----------

